# Rabbit hunting tourney



## goodfellowm (Jan 9, 2012)

Great lakes beagle club will be hosting a rabbit hunting tournament on Saturday January 12. Teams can consist of 2 to 6 team members, $40.00 per team. 50% cash payback prize to top 3 teams 50% 1st, 30%2nd, 20% 3rd.

Register by phone call mark at 810 441-9879 or email [email protected]. Or enter day of hunt at the clubhouse from 7:00am to 8:00 am.

Weigh in begins appoximately around 4:00 but have til 5:00 to get to clubhouse. Four Rabbits will be weighed, do not field dress rabbits. No Hunting on club grounds. 

Free dinner to all hunters, only $5.00 to non hunters. 50/50 raffle during weigh in.

Go out enjoy a day of hunting with your dogs or no dogs and come see how you stacked up against other hunters
Thank You
for more info call or email at above numbers.


----------



## buckbartman (Jun 29, 2009)

Where is the Great Lakes beagle club located at? Sounds good depending on location


----------



## houndhunter450 (Aug 31, 2012)

I think it's in Otisville 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## goodfellowm (Jan 9, 2012)

10211 Wilson Road Otisville Mi


----------



## buckbartman (Jun 29, 2009)

Sweet. Were in.


----------



## goodfellowm (Jan 9, 2012)

have 8 teams paid and registered, usually get about 3 or 4 teams register the day of hunt. Would be nice to get close to 20 teams. So if you or someone you know would like to participate have them call or email me.

thanks


----------

